# I have the day off



## [Logan]

Cosa significa I have the day off on Friday? Non sono disponibile per Venerdì?


----------



## rubuk

Sarà forse il giorno di riposo, oppure quando le cose vanno a rotoli? Forse serve più contesto.

St.


----------



## [Logan]

rubuk said:


> Sarà forse il giorno di riposo, oppure quando le cose vanno a rotoli? Forse serve più contesto.
> 
> St.


Actually, I forgot that I have the day off on Friday! So we could actually get together earlier on that day if you want. I'm free all day, so if you want to change to a different time, feel free 

Ci si sta mettendo d'accordo su un giorno to get together.

Devo aver frainteso, significa il contrario, tipo il giorno libero e che quindi è disponibile, anche perchè dopo dice varie cose che confermano in questo senso.


----------



## Uafa81

Significa "il venerdì è il mio giorno libero".


----------



## pask46

Così, al brucio, direi: "giorno libero".
Ma serve più contesto.


----------



## [Logan]

Il contesto l'ho appena messo, grazie comunque, avevo intuito bene. Ah, una domanda: giorno libero inteso anche per uno studente dagli impegni scolastici no?


----------



## danalto

pask46 said:


> Così, al brucio, direi: "giorno libero".
> Ma serve più contesto.


Vedo che sei di Torino: io non ho mai sentito dire al brucio, carina!

_For the non natives, is the equivalent of di primo acchito._
(Sorry for the OT...)


----------



## [Logan]

danalto said:


> Vedo che sei di Torino: io non ho mai sentito dire al brucio, carina!
> 
> _For the non natives, is the equivalent of di primo acchito._
> (Sorry for the OT...)


Anche io non l'avevo mai sentito! 
Però potete, chi lo sa, alla mia domanda?


----------



## danalto

[Logan];7715098 said:
			
		

> Anche io non l'avevo mai sentito! Semmai a bruciapelo... XD
> 
> Però potete rispondere, chi lo sa, alla mia domanda?


Meglio aspettare i natives. 
Così, _al brucio_,  io ti avrei risposto di no...ma poi mi è venuto il dubbio!


----------



## [Logan]

danalto said:


> Meglio aspettare i natives.
> Così, _al brucio_,  io ti avrei risposto di no...ma poi mi è venuto il dubbio!


Ah ok! In pratica me lo sta dicendo una liceale 11th grade, che non dovrebbe avere un lavoro... però boh, chiedo conferma, comunque è sicuramente AE!


----------



## danalto

[Logan];7715131 said:
			
		

> Ah ok! In pratica me lo sta dicendo una liceale 11th grade, che non dovrebbe avere un lavoro... però boh, chiedo conferma, comunque è sicuramente AE!


Allora ti sei risposto da solo!


----------



## [Logan]

danalto said:


> Allora ti sei risposto da solo!


Eh infatti XD, poi se capita qualche nativo non mi offendo se posta.


----------



## shardaneng

Vuol dire giorno libero (di riposo), comunque ci sono altri post a riguardo. http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=233931


----------



## Einstein

rubuk said:


> Sarà forse il giorno di riposo, oppure quando le cose vanno a rotoli? Forse serve più contesto.
> 
> St.


Day off = giorno di riposo (o fisso o preso in una determinata occasione). Non serve il contesto.
Quando le cose vanno a rotoli, si parla di *an off day*.
"This is an off day, nothing's going right".


----------



## [Logan]

shardaneng said:


> Vuol dire giorno libero (di riposo), comunque ci sono altri post a riguardo. http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=233931


Ouh uff scusate! In ogni caso c'era l'altro dubbio se si potesse riferire a qualunque impegno, sia scolastico che professionale.

@Einstein: Grazie per l'ulteriore chiarimento.


----------



## You little ripper!

> giorno libero inteso anche per uno studente dagli impegni scolastici no?


'A day off' is _un giorno di riposo_ whether you are a student, a worker or a housewife..........


----------



## [Logan]

Charles Costante said:


> 'A day off' is _a day off _whether you are a student, a worker or a housewife.


Perfect.


----------



## pask46

@Logan...  appena è apparso il mio primo post mi sono reso conto che c'era il tuo. Però l'ho lasciato, perchè, se guardi l'ora, è contemporaneo (tre post tutti alle 10,30!).
Comunque ho lavorato così spesso sotto direzione americana da poter dire senza paura che "day-off" è il giorno libero, quasi come un nativo! Anche senza contesto!

@Danalto... sì, sono di Torino, ma il mio lessico è talmente imbastardito (in senso buono, ovviamente) che non saprei nemmeno dirti l'origine di certi modi di dire.
Comunque "al brucio" penso derivi da "a bruciapelo" (la cui origine mi è ignota) ed il significato è quello che hai giustamente reso noto tu.
L'equivalente del latino "ex abrupto" (da cui il nostro "di brutto").


----------



## Emma Neve

scusate, quale opzione è corretta? 
1) day off FROM school/work etc.
2) day off OF school/work etc.
grazie


----------



## You little ripper!

Emma Neve said:


> scusate, quale opzione è corretta?
> 1) day off FROM school/work etc.
> 2) day off OF school/work etc.
> grazie



Maybe Americans use the second one. Let's see if anyone from there responds. _Day off school might be another option._


----------



## Emma Neve

Thanks YouLittle


----------



## You little ripper!

I notice Wikipedia uses it so it is probably an American version of the same thing. There are also many Google listings for it.

_Since most places have no law requiring employees to produce a medical certificate for only one day of absence, many people take *a day off of work *for such mental health reasons without usually stating that it is related to mental health. However, this is not universal._

"day off of work" - Google Search

"day off from work" - Google Search

"day off work" - Google Search


----------



## Einstein

I would say, "A day _off work_", with "off" as a preposition, or "a _day off_ from work", with "day off" as a single concept. No difference in meaning.

In BrE, "off of" is quite common, but not considered correct. I don't know whether the Americans consider it correct or just informal.


----------



## macforever

_Il mio giorno di riposo (dal lavoro) e' il martedì_.  Si può dire in tutti questi modi?

I have the day off on Tuesday.
Tuesday is my day off.
Tuesday I have my day off.


----------



## london calling

macforever said:


> Tuesday is my day off.


----------



## macforever

Grazie London Calling.
Comunque, se segni  come corretta una frase (e non le altre), cosa vuol dire? Che le altre due sono sbagliate?


----------



## london calling

La prima, per intendere quello che intendi tu, si dovrebbe riscrivere:

_I have my day off on Tuesday(s)._

La terza:

_On Tuesday(s) I have my day off._


----------



## macforever

Perfetto. Adesso e' tutto chiaro.
Grazie.


----------



## rrose17

I agree with LC but just to add that you could also say "I have Tuesdays off."


----------



## danalto

london calling said:


> La prima, per intendere quello che intendi tu, si dovrebbe riscrivere:
> 
> _I have my day off on Tuesday(s)._
> 
> La terza:
> 
> _On Tuesday(s) I have my day off._


Hi, Jo! Io avrei scritto sicuramente Tuesdays, ma la regola non la ricordo! Ora tu mi metti in crisi, con quella *s* fra parentesi!


----------



## macforever

Quella_ s_ e' facoltativa. Nel mio caso vuol dire che ogni martedì sono di riposo. Non mi cambiano il giorno di riposo ogni settimana: resta sempre quello.


----------



## MR1492

macforever said:


> _Il mio giorno di riposo (dal lavoro) e' il martedì_.  Si può dire in tutti questi modi?
> 
> I have the day off on Tuesday.
> Tuesday is my day off.
> Tuesday I have my day off.



Hello mac,

I have heard all three in colloquial conversations so if you used any of them, you would be understood.  Like LC, I personally would use "Tuesday is my day off," but it's basically a personal preference.

Regarding the discussion of whether to use the singular or plural, I use the plural to speak generally (Q:  Can you go to the movies during the week?  A:  Sure.  Tuesdays are my day off so that would do.) or singular for a specific day (Q:  Can you go the movies this week? A: Sure.  Tuesday is my day off so that will do.)

Phil


----------



## danalto

macforever said:


> Quella_ s_ e' facoltativa. Nel mio caso vuol dire che ogni martedì sono di riposo. Non mi cambiano il giorno di riposo ogni settimana: resta sempre quello.


Ah, grazie, mac! Pensavo fosse una regola...


----------

